# SD Card as Default on LG K7



## hudstore44

My son wanted an iPod touch for Christmas. Santa didn't want to spend the time and money to make one of those so he asked some sales clerk at Best Buy about older versions of the touch. The clerk suggest getting a Prepaid phone and connecting it to the internet, just not getting a phone plan for it. He said that with a micro-SD inserted, this would be just what Santa was looking for.

Santa took the bait and now the boy has a LG K7 Prepaid phone. He plays games on it and it still has over 32 gig left on the card, yet the phone says he has no space for anymore games or anything. Does anyone know of some way to make the apps run off the card and still allow him to use the remaining gig on the card for more games? It really sucks to have to choose which game or app to uninstall if he wants to play another



I saw something like this on another thread but it the solution given was for the specific device. I'm needing info for the LG K7. 

Thanks


----------



## plodr

Try this


----------



## hudstore44

I know how to move them individually to the SD card (I watched that video before I came here). I want to use the SD card as the default so that the internal storage doesn't get bogged down and force me to uninstall an app, just to be able to install another.


----------



## hudstore44

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## plodr

What you want to do, is not possible. You can only move things that allow moving.

Here's a thread from last year
http://androidforums.com/threads/he...ard-even-after-reading-all-the-posts.1012050/


----------

